# AI Log "Get the Mass Back Stack"



## egodog48 (Oct 6, 2008)

DO NOT ATTEMPT A CYCLE LIKE THIS.  This is a fairly aggressive cycle that should only be done by experienced users.

With that being said, I would like to thank all members of Anabolic Innovations, especially workingatit, that had anything to do with the log sponsorship.  I am extremely excited to be a part of this and hope I give a log to your liking.


My goals are stated below.  Ultimate goal is to get my PR's back, but legs will be a way off as I will need to stick to high rep low weight for a bit longer.  Everything else will be lifted a one heavy compound exercise (PL style) followed by high rep (BB style) lifting to fill the muscles with blood.  The proposed idea is that the PL style will shock the body's nervuos system and the BB style will compliment this by furthur breaking down the muscles and filling them with blood. The ultimate goal is to get to 275 pounds and compete in RAW PL.

Age:26
Height:5'11
Weight:242
History & the date you finished your last cycle: Its been about 2.5 months now
Lifting Routine: chest/tris, back/bi's. shoulders/traps/etc, legs/arms
Goals:Gain back the weight and strength ACL surgery.  I have about 15 pounds to go.

I have ran about every ph out there past and present.  I am a mass junky so I don't really go for the lean gain stuff.  I want size.  My proposed cycle is as followed....

It will be a 6-8 week cycle of
Mass tabs-32 days worth
Bold200 ran at a TBD dose (still debating but will write it up before I start)
Havoc for the remaining time I am running bold (at a TBD amount)
Cycle support
Vasocharge/NOX3
Hemodraulix
Various protein shakes
Creatine-orotine
Policosanol
Anabolic Edge 
Bulk 1-carboxy-2-amino- 3-pyrobenzol (which tastes horribly) on weekdays
Fish oil
CoQ10
SAMe
Policosanol
Green tea extract

PCT
Post Cycle Support
Paravol
Anabolic Edge
Creatine (yet to be decided)
An NO product (probably NOX3 or maybe something else)
Fish oil
CoQ10
SAMe
Green tea extract

I am willing to change anything if anyone has any critques for me.  I know how aggresive this can be and know my body enough to watch for potentially dangerous situations.


----------



## egodog48 (Oct 6, 2008)

Mods-If it is possible, could you change the title.  I dont want people thinking I am running a contest for you guys.

Thanks!


----------



## CG (Oct 7, 2008)

ouch bro.. i wanna see some before and after pics.. could be beautiful.. or painful.. GOOD LUCK, i"ll be following this one


----------



## zombul (Oct 7, 2008)

I will be watching and looks like a very fun log......


----------



## egodog48 (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm going to start today cause I cant wait any longer.  Hopefully everything will be in this week.....sorry AI, I cant help myself


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 13, 2008)

egodog48 said:


> I'm going to start today cause I cant wait any longer.  Hopefully everything will be in this week.....sorry AI, I cant help myself



hahahaha, I'm in the same boat brother!
I haven't got my stuff in yet either so I started with what I had on hand.
I'm sure the rest will arrive within the next 4 weeks..... 

I'll be following alone


----------



## zombul (Oct 14, 2008)

egodog48 said:


> I'm going to start today cause I cant wait any longer.  Hopefully everything will be in this week.....sorry AI, I cant help myself



 What dose did you decide to run the BOLD at? I still think 600mg is the magical number.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 14, 2008)

Do your thing egodog! I'll be watching your progress. So, is BOLD200 your personal favorite as far as ph's go? If not, where would you rank it?


----------



## egodog48 (Oct 14, 2008)

zombul said:


> What dose did you decide to run the BOLD at? I still think 600mg is the magical number.



Even weighing at 240?  Since the cycle is so long, and I'm stacking with some pretty potent stuff, I will start it around 600 and see where I need to go from there...



IronAddict said:


> Do your thing egodog! I'll be watching your progress. So, is BOLD200 your personal favorite as far as ph's go? If not, where would you rank it?



I really like it!  I'd say it has to be in the top three.
1.mass tabs
2.phera
3.bold

propadrol is up there too, I'm just not sure where


I started yesterday.  I'll post some pics tonight.  Starting weight is roughly 237.  I also got all my gear tonight when I got home.  THank you AI!!!


----------



## egodog48 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yesterday was back day.

Deadlifts-2x135x10
             2x225x10
             1x315x8
             1x405x6
             1x465x2

Pullups-5x5
Cable crossovers-4x15
Lat pulldowns-4x15
Back extensions-4x12

Today I crashed early so no workout


----------



## egodog48 (Oct 15, 2008)

Today....
A little overkill with bench today, but it was needed...
Bench-2x135x10
          2x225x10
          2x315x5
          1x355x1
          2x225x14
          1x45x60

Front delt raises-5x45 platex8

DB pullovers-3x50x15

Fly machine-4x120x15

Bi's- Rack work with db's
       Reverse curls/forced negative work with bar


Started with the bold today at half dose, will begin full dose tomorrow.


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 16, 2008)

Workouts looking good bro I am in.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 16, 2008)

egodog48 said:


> Yesterday was back day.
> 
> Deadlifts-2x135x10
> 2x225x10
> ...



Nice numbers bro. Your back looks thick, Lotsa  muscle!


----------



## egodog48 (Oct 18, 2008)

Earlier today....

DB military- 2x50x10
                1x75x8
                3x85x6

DB side lat raises-4x12
Rear DB raises-3x12
Shrugs-4x225x12
Hammer cable tris-4x12
Iso cable tri-4x12




Up four pounds thus far.  I know the workouts seem a little unorthodox, however, with the combination of trying to blend my workouts with a new workout partner, and because this week was a "shock" week for me, things will be changing a little next week.  I got a comment about looking a little bigger today.  I love mass tabs.  Last time I gained alot of weight and strength off them.  I can tell this will be a good cycle.  More than likely, this will be a 6 weeker, which is obviously not the original eigth, but I'm thinking six will better since I will hopefully hit my goals by then, but I will see when the time comes.

Also, bold will be ran at 800 ed.  Yea, I cant control myself


----------



## egodog48 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yesterday was my crappy leg day

Leg press-5x200x15
Leg curl-5x12
Leg extension-5x12
SLDL-4x12
Calf extensions-4x15

I have really hated legs since my surgery...I was squatting 500 ATG for three.  My legs are so atrophied right now it drives me crazy.  I think I'm going to try to incorporate a little more legs throughout the week now.




Today


Incline-1x135x10
          3x295x5
          2x315x3
Gullitine Bench-5x135x12
Machine flys-4x12
Straight bar reverse curls-4x10ish
Standing extended arm cable curls-4x12
DB hammer curls-4x10

I'm actually really feeling things now.  Pumps are insame, skin is getting tighter, and Im starting to get those "looks" again.  I just wish my legs weren't as tiny as they are, but hopefully things will get better.  Im going to be able to dedicate more time to rehab starting next week.


----------



## zombul (Oct 21, 2008)

Looking good brother...


----------



## egodog48 (Oct 22, 2008)

I guess I should state for those following along that workouts are listed as sets x weight x reps


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 22, 2008)

I can also say not very happy about leg day's either.


----------



## egodog48 (Oct 22, 2008)

Back day sucked...Just wasnt feeling it today so I will have to revisit it later this week.

DL-1x135x10
     1x225x10
     1x315x8
     3x405x4

Lat puldowns-4x6
Machine reverse flys (lower trap focus)-4x12
Pushups-2x50

Like I said, I spent way too much time in the gym and didnt get anything done.  I will revisit some of the stuff later this week.  Weight still steady, I think I gained another two pounds though.


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 23, 2008)

Keep hitting it hard bro.


----------



## egodog48 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, sorry for the lack of updates.  I havnt had much time to post since the last time, but I did get my workouts in. Friday I did shoulders, and saturday was back and leg rehab.  No numbers to post cause I dont write the stuff down.  Things are going up though, but not where they were quite yet.  Still, I'm much better than where I was even two-three weeks ago.

Here is what tonight looked like......
DB incline bench-1x45x10
                       1x85x10
                       1x100x10
                       1x100x8
                       1x100x7
damn db's only go up to 100 so I try focusing on slow contractions in the latter sets.  Hopefully they will be getting heavier db's like they say they are, but so far I'm stuck with what they got.

Gullitine bench-4x135x10
Machine flys-4x12
Incline db curls-4x45x10
Hammer rope cable curls-4x10
Single leg press(for rehab)-5x15

Weight has gone up a little, but body is definitely recomping.  I wish I would have taken measurements, and right now it would be kind of a waste, but I might take measurements at the end of the cycle to see how close I am to where I was.  I've ben hard pressed for time, but food intake should be increasing and workouts will probably be improving since I can start getting into the gym earlier in the night and I will have much more free time.


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 29, 2008)

Good work bro


----------



## zombul (Oct 29, 2008)

Keep posting updates my man, and let us see that progress.


----------



## egodog48 (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, no numbers for yesterdays workout but I did the following....

Machine high pulls
Pullups
Cable low pulls
Back extensions
Cable reverse flys

I wasn't feeling the heavy weights yesterday, so I'm going to hold off till Saturday to do my heavy lifts like my deads.




Today went as followed....

Smith machine military press-2x135x10
                                       1X225X8
                                       3X315X3
Lying cable upright rows-4x12
Close grip bench press-4x10
Cable side and front raises-4x10 each
Shrugs-4x8
Single leg press for rehab-5x15


I don't know what it is but my leg has been extremly sore lately, maybe cause I'm pushing the rehab, but I gotta do something cause its not gettnig better on its own.  ANyways, weight is up another couple of pounds.  I didn't eat a whole lot today cause of my schedule and I'm still up to about 246.  That would mean I'm about 10 pounds heavier than where I started, give or take.  Skin is getting alot tighter, unfortunately, so is my ROM.  Stretching, for me, is easier said than done, but I need to start hitting it again or else I'm not going to be able to move by the end of this.


----------



## zombul (Oct 31, 2008)

So after nearly a month what do you think of the stack overall? Not what you had hoped for or those personal bests you think still on their way?


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 31, 2008)

That was a heavy cycle I would be interested in if the gains were worth it.


----------



## egodog48 (Oct 31, 2008)

zombul said:


> So after nearly a month what do you think of the stack overall? Not what you had hoped for or those personal bests you think still on their way?



Do I think I will hit them?  Doubt I will.  It was a very crappy year as far as being able to work out/eat/sleep well, in addition to having the knee surgery and losing all that weight.  WHat I will say is that body weight will probably be close to where it was before surgery, and composition will be better too.  Personal bests will be within reach, but I doubt it will be with this cycle....but Im not quite done either.



workingatit43 said:


> That was a heavy cycle I would be interested in if the gains were worth it.



Its always worth it


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 1, 2008)

egodog48 said:


> Do I think I will hit them?  Doubt I will.  It was a very crappy year as far as being able to work out/eat/sleep well, in addition to having the knee surgery and losing all that weight.  WHat I will say is that body weight will probably be close to where it was before surgery, and composition will be better too.  Personal bests will be within reach, but I doubt it will be with this cycle....but Im not quite done either.
> 
> 
> 
> Its always worth it



Thats what I like to hear.


----------



## Chubby (Nov 1, 2008)

Why do people do cycle?  Does it give permanent mass or one has to keep doing it to keep that mass?  Since there is also 'post cycle', I am assuming it does some damage to internal organ.  Can someone tell me why do people do cycle?


----------



## egodog48 (Nov 2, 2008)

chobby192 said:


> Why do people do cycle?  Does it give permanent mass or one has to keep doing it to keep that mass?  Since there is also 'post cycle', I am assuming it does some damage to internal organ.  Can someone tell me why do people do cycle?



Seriously?  Actually, you lose a little bit but I have always managed to keep the majority of what I gain.  Yes, there is damage that occurs to the body, but much of that can be minimized if not avoided.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Nov 3, 2008)

This has to be the epitome of stupidity.  Why would you combine and use such dangerous products when there are *much safer and much more effective* alternatives out there?  Is your goal to make a conscious, incredibly stupid decision?

I also like how you claim this "cycle" is for experienced users only, as if your liver has developed some invincible shield from doing previous, equally shitty cycles that will somehow make this one less harmful.

I'd also like to know how much this junk cost you, considering you could get enough test to run a real cycle for about $100.


----------



## egodog48 (Nov 3, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> This has to be the epitome of stupidity.  Why would you combine and use such dangerous products when there are *much safer and much more effective* alternatives out there?  Is your goal to make a conscious, incredibly stupid decision?
> 
> I also like how you claim this "cycle" is for experienced users only, as if your liver has developed some invincible shield from doing previous, equally shitty cycles that will somehow make this one less harmful.
> 
> I'd also like to know how much this junk cost you, considering you could get enough test to run a real cycle for about $100.



I just got served


----------



## egodog48 (Nov 3, 2008)

So no workout since thursday.  Halloween, and new gym hours put a damper on things, so the best I got is pushups and situps.  Tonight will be Haevy dead and bench day.  Hopefully I'll post some good numbers but we'll see if I get a spotter in there.


----------



## egodog48 (Nov 3, 2008)

Tonight was a great workout...

Although a late workout, here it goes.

Warmup-Clean and press-3x135x10 Just to get the blood flowing
            Superset BB low pulls and bench
            Bench-1x135x10
                      1x225x5
                      1x315x5
                      2x365x3
                      1x385x2
                      1x315x5
                      1x225x15    
Quite alot, but considering having to warmup for the heavy weights, most of it is kindof a warmup for me.
            Low pulls-2x135x12
                         3x225x8
SLDL-5x10
Iso decline machine bench-4x10
Pullups-4x12
DB flys-4x12


I felt great.  I still havnt been getting into the gym early like I want, but with a schedule change, I am still trying to adjust.  Also, I dont exactly get amped to get into the gym during the rush.

Weight was still 245 but strength is up and vascularity seems to be increasing. So far I am pretty happy with the results.


----------



## Bawdybuilder (Nov 4, 2008)

> epitome of stupidity


 LOOOOL


----------



## psychobabble (Nov 4, 2008)

you are insane bro to even stack anything with masstabs .. def. a cycle for pro 

hmhh when did you start this cycle  ? i mean what day are u on ?
ill keep up from up now


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 5, 2008)

egodog48 said:


> I just got served



Do not take it personal he does it to everybody on all products except ON whey protein


----------



## CG (Nov 5, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Do not take it personal he does it to everybody on all products except ON whey protein



and gear.. never seen him talk down to someone on a injectable cycle


----------



## egodog48 (Nov 5, 2008)

psychobabble said:


> you are insane bro to even stack anything with masstabs .. def. a cycle for pro
> 
> hmhh when did you start this cycle  ? i mean what day are u on ?
> ill keep up from up now



I think I'm a little over three weeks right now.  I only stacked them because, 1. I tried them solo and noticed very little sides and great gains, 2. because I wasnt going to stack it with a nonmethyl and didnt want to run it solo again



workingatit43 said:


> Do not take it personal he does it to everybody on all products except ON whey protein



I wasnt worried about it.  I know what I am doing isnt exactly ideal, however, I also dont drink and dont have any other poor habits.  I have upped my antioxidants and am becoming increasingly more interested in herbals that cleanse the body.  Does this mean what I am doing is neccessarily safer? well no, but I could have worse habits and have taken all the neccessary precautions I feel I need.  I have ran blood work before, I come up well within range, and also dont plan on running another till April or May.

I also stopped worrying about what other people thought a long time ago, so its alright. I just don't see the point of not even trying to rationalize with someone.  

"This is the epitome of stupidity?"  Thanks man, I love you too




Cgrant said:


> and gear.. never seen him talk down to someone on a injectable cycle



to each their own


----------



## egodog48 (Nov 5, 2008)

WTF?!  Tonight kind of sucked.  I had something urgent I had to go to so I didnt even get to the gym until 11.  But I must push on.  I have goals I have to get.  Plus, I am able to work out 7 days a week for the most part, so me making up stuff doesnt effect me too bad, and I always do pushups at home, lately with the little boy on my back, which actually worked out quite well for me yesterday.

Tonight though I decided to superset.  Im doing a little push pull this week..You guys probably think my training is way unorthodox, and it is, but what I have found is that every week, I must change up something in my routine or else I get extremely bored and fall into a rutt.  I would say that from 23-25, I was in a serious rutt, and didnt break it until I realized that I had not gotten much stronger over those years, I knew something had to change.  It did for the better and I began setting new PR's.

Pullups and military DB press
Pullups-5x10
Military-4x85x8

Cable upright rows and cable pullovers
Cable upright rows-5x8
cable pullovers-4x12

Iso DB side raises-4x12 front and back

then the gym closed, but i was finishing anyways


Vascularity has greatly increased during the workouts.  Oddly enough I am experiencing an odd swelling in my right hand.  I know my buddy was doing an injectible cycle and his hand did the same thing but he heard a pop when he was picking up only a 45 pound plate.  I wonder if this could be something similar.  I heard nothing but the pain has gotten worse over the last few days, but I think it might have been at its worst today.  I never use grips or anything, so I wonder if my forearms and such are just getting too much.  I have actually been contemplating those pads advertised on this site, but havnt made my mind up yet.  Oh, also, weight is up to 247.5.  Pretty good I would say.  Im hoping to be at least 250 by the end so I can hopefully maintain it, which I usually am able too.


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 6, 2008)

Good to see this thread is back on track and nice workout. Keep a eye on the hand.


----------



## egodog48 (Nov 6, 2008)

Today was supposed to be a traps/legs/arms day.  I got my second hep b shot yesterday and am sick as crap....Went in and did some much needed cardio, but I couldnt push myself.  Im wondering now if instead of it being the psarm I tried, it was in fact the first hep shot that made me sick.  I was literally up all night throwing up and had to call in sick.  

Anyways, I did the cardio, I just couldnt push myself too much.  I'll get in there tomorrow and both days over the weekend, so that will cover my four days this week plus starting off next week right.  This sucks


----------



## egodog48 (Nov 8, 2008)

All I can say are achey joints and unknown bruises.  I dont really know whats going on with the achey joints.  Some college football injuries are resurfacing after being dormant for quite some time now.  Namely the bad hamstrings and the torn cartilage in my chest.  I just started using some incarnate so hopefully the cissus will help get rid of some of my aches.  The bruising in unexplainable though.  Ive got a huge bruise after my hep shot on wednesda, a lump and huge bruise on my elbow, and my swolen slightly bruised hand.  I have no idea whats going on unless it could be because of the higher than average dose of fish oil I am taking.

Just a brief rundown of today and yesterday in the gym....
db curls
db overhead extensions
cable curls
skull crushers
hammer tricep cable pushdowns
standing poser cable curls (IDK what they are really called)

Today
Deads (light cause I am still not feeling that up to par)
Cable low rows
Reverse flys
Back extensions
Bent over DB rows

Sorry for the briefness, but I gotta get to work


----------



## Darkside Labs (Nov 8, 2008)

Hell of a cycle dude!

I will be following along. I don't think it will be that harsh my only thing is I would be a little weary about the Havoc and Mass Tabs.

I did a 8 week cycle a year or so ago. 
wk: 1-4 SD 20mg ed
wk: 1-8 prostan 150 ed
wk: 4-8 max lmg 80mg ed
wk: 1-8 DHEA 600mg ed

I gained about 20lbs


----------



## egodog48 (Nov 9, 2008)

Darkside Labs said:


> Hell of a cycle dude!
> 
> I will be following along. I don't think it will be that harsh my only thing is I would be a little weary about the Havoc and Mass Tabs.
> 
> ...



Holy moly....The most I have ever gained off of one cycle is about 15 pounds and that was off of mass tabs solo.  Unfortnately, I dont think my weight is going to be where I want it to be at the end because of sooo many setbacks, but my strength is there though.  Also, one of theb iggest and heaviest part of my body is atrophying away (my legs) since I havnt been able to do squats.

Also, it should be noted that this may be my last cycle.  There are soo many things going on with my life, I donth think running another one will be in my immediate future, but only time will tell.  Time to give those receptors a break after this one


----------



## Darkside Labs (Nov 9, 2008)

egodog48 said:


> Holy moly....The most I have ever gained off of one cycle is about 15 pounds and that was off of mass tabs solo.  Unfortnately, I dont think my weight is going to be where I want it to be at the end because of sooo many setbacks, but my strength is there though.  Also, one of theb iggest and heaviest part of my body is atrophying away (my legs) since I havnt been able to do squats.
> 
> Also, it should be noted that this may be my last cycle.  There are soo many things going on with my life, I donth think running another one will be in my immediate future, but only time will tell.  Time to give those receptors a break after this one



Yeah it was some good gains, wish I could say I retained them all after the cycle  I haven't done a cycle since then.... so I am about due after I get off my mini-cut. 

But like I said good luck I will be keeping a eye out


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Nov 9, 2008)

Pick up the good stuff.  I had a friend who gained 31lbs on a 12 week cycle of test, 500mg a week.


----------



## egodog48 (Nov 10, 2008)

Im not gone guys.  I'll take a picture of what is going on with me.  im still poppin pills, but and will start back working out next in a day or two.  I worked out a little yesterday, but nausea got the best of me so there is nothing of importnce to post.  I should be good tomorrow but we will see.


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 11, 2008)

egodog48 said:


> Im not gone guys.  I'll take a picture of what is going on with me.  im still poppin pills, but and will start back working out next in a day or two.  I worked out a little yesterday, but nausea got the best of me so there is nothing of importnce to post.  I should be good tomorrow but we will see.



Get better soon bro.


----------



## egodog48 (Nov 11, 2008)

Well here it is.  In addition to having a swollen elbow and hand, I have what is seen in the picture, as well as pain in my hamstring and what seems to be a possible stomach flu, or side effects of what is going on with the rest of my body.  this was taken today.


----------



## egodog48 (Nov 12, 2008)

Stomach felt great today, hand has gone down, shoulder bruising is more uniform and looks a little worse, but I know Im doing better.  Gym sucked though.  I didnt take any preworkout drink as I didnt want too much blood flowing around with my current issue, and my leg still hurts from an unknown cause, so I didnt want anything extra thrown in there.  Workout went as follows.

BB incline- 1x225x10
               5x225x10

Gullitine bench- 5x8
DB flys- 4x12
Bosu pushups-3x15
DB overhead tricep-4x12
Rope hammer pushdowns-4x10

I believe this saturday will mark my last mass tab and then I will be on to havoc.  It really sucks cause I know I was going to hit weight and I was already closing in on strength, but for about the last week, I have literally ate like a bird which is horrible, but I couldnt stomach anything.  So we will see what I can get out of the rest of this.  Its hard to say how my strength still marks up, just because today was kind of a forced day.


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 13, 2008)

sorry to hear ya got sick bro... and yeah, that bruising/swelling is f'd up...
hope ya feel better soon and finish up strong


----------



## egodog48 (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, swelling is still going down.  Bruising is worse, but its not painful for the most part except when I get a good pump, hopefully Im not still pumping tons of blood into my arm.  Workout was brief but to the point today.

Deads-1x225x15
          4x385x6
DB rows-4x12
Back extensions-5x12
Reverse cable crossovers-4x12
Pullups-3xfailure
DB hammer curls-3x6
Spider curls-4x12


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear about all the bad stuff bro.


----------



## egodog48 (Nov 16, 2008)

Immune system is shot.  Now I've got a cold but I still pushed through with the workout.  I was getting to the point where I wanted to start doing some 5X5 workouts, but it feels like Im starting from scratch.  Weight dropped even furthur down to 241.

Smith military press-4x315x4
ISO DB shoulder press-4x8
Side lateral raises-4x10
Upright rows-3x12
Shrugs-1x12
          1x10
          1x6
          1x3
          1x16


Bruise has completely covered my arm.  I think people probably think I have a dumb tatoo.  The one thing I can say is that my mood has changed.  Perhaps it is some havoc, maybe just me, but my weightroom aggression has come back.  I do love that aspect.  One thing I can say is that if anyone has some extra money, they have got to try Axis labs Hemodraulix.  That stuff is SICK.



Since this is an AI log, I figure I should comment on the Cycle support.  Mixed in with my chocolate shakes, it doesnt taste bad, maybe a bit of an acquired taste, but not bad.  I dont recommend mixing it with anything else though.  Make sure the flavor meshes with chocolate, and you are golden


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 17, 2008)

On the cycle support, the peanut butter stuff really is much better than I had expected. I've used the supposed chocolate flavor in the past, and I swear that stuff can double as paint thinner... but the PB really isn't bad at all.


----------



## egodog48 (Nov 17, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> On the cycle support, the peanut butter stuff really is much better than I had expected. I've used the supposed chocolate flavor in the past, and I swear that stuff can double as paint thinner... but the PB really isn't bad at all.




I didnt know they had varied flavors?  I'll be just getting into the other can here in a day or so.  I'll have to check the flavor, it will go perfect with my peanut butter protein.


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes we have to flavors chocolate and peanut butter and most prefer the peanut butter.


----------



## lloydchristmas (Nov 17, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Yes we have to flavors chocolate and peanut butter and most prefer the peanut butter.




Good to know, I love PB!


----------



## egodog48 (Nov 18, 2008)

Well I had a serving of the PB today and you guys were right, its not that bad at all.  

Squats-5x135x12 (painful)
Iso leg press-6x16
Leg extensions-4x12
DB leg curls-3x8
                 2x12
Revolving stair stepper-10 minutes


I tell you what, I decided I needed to start doing some cardio since I am never going to diet.  It will be nice to get into shape again.  I like the way I look, but since I never do cardio, I feel like a board.  I always fall into a rut without doing anything athletic besides lifting, so Im hoping this will make me feel a little better.  Yea, it will keep some weight off, but within this cycle, I have come to the realization that my body will not healthily hold 300 pounds.  I need to get back into that athletic shape and feel and if I happen to get up tolike 275 or so, I'll be happy.  Unfortunatley, I think it will be really hard to do without extra help though.


----------



## egodog48 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ive been meaning to get on here more, but these last few days have been hell.  It was either spend time online or go workout, and obviously chose to workout.  I'll update numbers a little bit here and there for the remainder.  Workouts have been about the same lately.  I got 495 for 3 sets of 3 and 1 set of 2 yesterday and was complimented on how well my form was even with that weight, so I felt pretty good about that.  I want to hit the heavy bench again soon to see how much I can get but that will be dependant on who I can get to the gym with me. Legs are slowly getting better.  Im really thinking about trying to get some cortisone or something shot in there cause this is hell.  I favor my leg so much, I know my form is shoty when doing movements that use both legs at the same time (ie. squats, leg press, etc.) so all I can really do are iso exercises.  I also need to start throwing in an arm day, or getting more out of my arm workouts because they just dont seem to be growing like they once di.  My high was about 19.25, I dont even want to think about what these puny arms are right now, but I will measure at the end to see.

The one thing I can say is that with the loss of weight, my composition seems to be better than it was at the beginning at this weight.  I guess I will find out when I compare the pictures here in a couple more weeks.


----------



## ironbull (Nov 23, 2008)

19.25 is beastly man hope u can get bak up to that


----------



## egodog48 (Nov 24, 2008)

Strength is definitely still there.  I did four sets of DB incline with 100's for 10 and then hit the bench up and did 4 sets of 8 with 315.  Oh man, if only I had the size with it.


----------



## egodog48 (Nov 27, 2008)

Sorry. I havnt been posting workouts  Ive become really busy as of late adn this thing seems to be dragging on.  Still disappointed by the size I have but I am leaning out nicely and semingly getting a little more vascular.


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 27, 2008)

don't sweat it bro, you're half way there. the size will come...


----------



## egodog48 (Nov 28, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> don't sweat it bro, you're half way there. the size will come...



Suprisingly, my goals are changing a bit.  I would still love to be the guy evenryone is scared of, but at the same time. I am getting much more looks and numbers as of late.  Perhaps this could be the better side of things at this weight instead of intimidating the ladies.  Maybe its just timing, or maybe there is something to this, I dont know, but it sure is a coincidence.  And let me tell you, things have been going GREAT!  Maybe I'll try to hang out here for awhile although it drives me crazy. 

Also, tonight, I was propositioned with a very lucrative business offer.  More details to come if they materialize, but let me just tell you this, never ever burn bridges and always keep those who take care of you, close to you.  Networking is everything!


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 28, 2008)

egodog48 said:


> Suprisingly, my goals are changing a bit.  I would still love to be the guy evenryone is scared of, but at the same time. I am getting much more looks and numbers as of late.  Perhaps this could be the better side of things at this weight instead of intimidating the ladies.  Maybe its just timing, or maybe there is something to this, I dont know, but it sure is a coincidence.  And let me tell you, things have been going GREAT!  Maybe I'll try to hang out here for awhile although it drives me crazy.
> 
> Also, tonight, I was propositioned with a very lucrative business offer.  More details to come if they materialize, but let me just tell you this, never ever burn bridges and always keep those who take care of you, close to you.  Networking is everything!



Great job and even better advise.


----------



## egodog48 (Nov 29, 2008)

I hope Im not letting you guys down, and can start posting more workout numbers if you want.  I really didnt expect to get this busy and forgot since my last log, how time consuming it can be, especially eight weeks worth.  ANd when you forget to post one workout, since I dont write mine down, how hard it is to make them up.

Anyways, Im pretty happy with havoc so far.  I took some epistane when it first came out and wasnt exactly happy with it, but that could have been because of several factors.  Right now, things are going pretty well.  The cycle is dragging on, and I feel like I've been on too long.  I havnt noticed any bad sides though, because I havnt noticed any shutdown, no acne, no water, no lethargy, nothing really except for a stronger sense of getting the job done in the weight room.  I've never really noticed any bad sides except from superdrol and phera, so that was kind of expected, although I know that without bloodwork, you have no way of detemining what is really going on.


----------



## egodog48 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll start posting some more numbers here this week.  I stopped logging on to this site at work since I heard it was against policy.  I am sure I could swing it and make it "part" of my job, but why risk it.

Numbers will be posted tonight to see if I got anywhere.


----------



## egodog48 (Dec 1, 2008)

OKay, tonight started off a little slow because I once again got in later than I wanted, which I had actually been getting in fairly early but oh well.

INcline BB bench-1x225x10
                       4x315x3
BB bench-1x225x12
              4x295x6
              1x315x4
Cable flys-5x15
Bosu pushups-2 x failure
ISO leg press-5x20

This was quick and to the point.  Strength didnt feel like it was there as I felt in previous weeks, but unless I am worng, these numbers seem pretty on par with where I should be considering.  Im not eating as much as I had.  I dropped the bold down to 600 only on workout days, and 400 on oother days, so that could be playing a factor.  I am going to slowly taper down beause I dont want there to be any problems coming off, especially since his has gone so long.


----------



## egodog48 (Dec 2, 2008)

Sumo deadlift-3x225x8
Regular BB deadlift-4x425x5
Pullups-3xfailure
Back extensions-5x12
BB Low rows-4x8


----------



## egodog48 (Dec 4, 2008)

So yesterday I blasted shoulders.  Nothing really to post except I did like 8 exercises with alot of supersets.  I smashed it, so I dont really remember what I was pushing cause I was doing alot of drop sets and such.  

ANyways, today I did arms.  

Reverse BB curls-4x bar x12 on one leg each set
Hammer cable try-4x12
Incline DB curl-4x10
Single overhead DB tri ext-4x6
Close grip bench-3xfailure
Poser curls-3x15

I feel pretty good.  Ive been throwing in some core work I havnt really noted.  I measured my arms an dthey are no where near where they were.  I suppose though, I probably look better now, as when they were over 19 I had a much more bloated appearance with tons of stretch marks.  Granted, I still have the stretch marks, but I look much more natural and feel better.  I have been off the creatine for about a month now.  Orotine sucks to mix, and I honestly have never really seen enough off of creatine products to stay on consistently.  This is almost wrapped up, so I will be posting pics soon.


----------



## egodog48 (Dec 7, 2008)

Didnt really plan on taking the weekend off but thats okay.  I'll be back to it tomorrow.  I'm going to try and do a couple maxes and see where I am.


----------



## egodog48 (Dec 10, 2008)

Yesterday was chest day...here is a brief rundown

BB bench-1x135x10
              1x225x8
              1x315x2
              1x375x1
              1x410x1.25 HA!
              1x315x8
              1x315x6
              1x225x20
Yea, alot I know
Gullitine Bench-4x135x15
Cable flys/Bosu pushups-4xfailure
BB reverse curls-4x12
EZ bar curls-6 sets of total failure


Today
BB deadlift-1x225x10
                1x315x10
                1x405x6
                1x475x5
                1x515x1

Goodmornings/Pullups-Superset to failure- 4 sets
Reverse flys-5x12
Dips-4x12
Iso cable tri pulldown-4x12
Skullcrusher-3x12

Well, I have one more pill left for tomorrow morning.  I dont know why it worked like that, maybe I popped and extra couplde or something that I forgot about.  Official weight for me is 238.  Yea, Im very disappoined with my weight.  Right before I got sick I was weighing a solid 248 which I was feeling very good about, and then all that crap happened.  Im not sure if I spoke about what it ended up being, but it was a hematoma and I was just draining blood into my arm.  Its possible that I got the flu at the same time and lost every bit of weight I had gained.  Luckily though, I kept the strength.  As the numbers above suggest, Im pretty much back to my all time maxes, so that I am happy with.  My all time best max on bech was 420, but I was also doing nothing but training/eating/sleeping, so I'd say this is pretty good considering.  As far as my deads, I do believe this was the most I have ever lifted.  It should be known that there were no suits, no belts, no straps, and only knee wraps to keep my bad knee together.

I'll post up pictures within the next few days to show where I am at.  I did measure my arms against my better judgement and I am at a measely 18.2.  Oh well, I'll get there, I just need to start working on arms a little more.  I know I was doing at least three exercises for bis/tris when I finally started to get them to grow last time so thats what I need to do. 

THanks again to those guys who supported me through this.  I know I didnt do a great job completely keeping up, but when I got sick, things went south and I played alot of catchup.


----------



## evanps (Dec 11, 2008)

I've followed your log some and I may have missed some things but I'm interested in the bruising. I mean I'm def interested in your results but I was wondering if you planned any blood work following your cycle or pct. A common sign of liver failure is disseminated and excess bruising. I noticed you were using an NO product which might possibly explain _some_ extra bruising because of vasodilation but the shoulder looked pretty nasty. I'm not trying to scare you or make a diagnosis of some type I just honestly feel a little worried. Wanted to see if maybe you had already had yourself checked out and found an answer. Anyway kudos on the effort and I look forward to seeing more of your results.


----------



## egodog48 (Dec 11, 2008)

evanps said:


> I've followed your log some and I may have missed some things but I'm interested in the bruising. I mean I'm def interested in your results but I was wondering if you planned any blood work following your cycle or pct. A common sign of liver failure is disseminated and excess bruising. I noticed you were using an NO product which might possibly explain _some_ extra bruising because of vasodilation but the shoulder looked pretty nasty. I'm not trying to scare you or make a diagnosis of some type I just honestly feel a little worried. Wanted to see if maybe you had already had yourself checked out and found an answer. Anyway kudos on the effort and I look forward to seeing more of your results.



THank you for your concern, however, I WAS on blood thinners and actually ot off them during cycle when that happened.  I had a post op blood clot which needed blood thinners, and I was also taking all those fish oil, as well as the preworkout drink.  Alot of stuff was weighing against me and since I got the shot, I just bled out under the skin.  But no, I am not planning on getting blood work done this time around.  Maybe before my next go.  I ust say the surgery was over 6 months ago, so it was not recent or else I probably would not have done the cycle, I just knew I wasnt oing to have to be on them much longer.


----------



## evanps (Dec 12, 2008)

understood. your body is your own and you're probably no worse off than I am myself. Just couldn't have lived with myself if I hadn't said something. good luck


----------



## egodog48 (Dec 12, 2008)

evanps said:


> understood. your body is your own and you're probably no worse off than I am myself. Just couldn't have lived with myself if I hadn't said something. good luck



Yea, I'll be fine.  I went to an urgycare and got off the blood thinners so it went away.  


On a side note, I am trying to get somepics up.  It will probably tomorrow before I have the time even though I dont see much improvement except for a little shoulder thickness and maybe a little more seperation between muscles.  Like I said, at least the strength is there and hopefully I will be able to keep that.


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 13, 2008)

egodog48 said:


> Yea, I'll be fine.  I went to an urgycare and got off the blood thinners so it went away.
> 
> 
> On a side note, I am trying to get somepics up.  It will probably tomorrow before I have the time even though I dont see much improvement except for a little shoulder thickness and maybe a little more seperation between muscles.  Like I said, at least the strength is there and hopefully I will be able to keep that.



Looking forward to it bro.


----------



## egodog48 (Dec 14, 2008)

Welp, here it is, the much anticipated results.  It almost looks like I have lost some size, but it may be the camera angle, but gained some lean muscle.  All and all I would say that I am fairly disappointed with this cycle.  If I had to do it again I would, but I think the timing of what happened to me was wayyy off, and my immune system shot craps in themiddle which really stunted my progress.  I will update a few more times to finish the PCT review.  I hope I didnt diappoint.  I had a little increased acne near the end of cycle, but that may be because I started slacking on fish oils, also, I noticed a drop in libido.  It wasnt a huge dropoff, but at the beginning I would have jumped on practically anything, but I didnt get quite as many near the cessation of the cycle.  Didn't notice too much shrinkage, maybe just a longer time to "recover? if ou know what mean.  I may have gotten more aggressive as the cycle grew, but I also became discontent with many things, so that may have played a factor.  

In about a month, I am going to run some Anabolic Edge (which I am taking out of PCT) and possibly some Max Out.  Im not as worried about size like I used to be, but at the same time, I cant say I will feel this way in 2 months.  I need to just make up my mind on what my goals are.  I think Id have better results that way, but at the same time, I want the best of both worlds of being huge and ripped.

Anyways, here are the pics.  Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## egodog48 (Dec 14, 2008)

Also, final weight is 236.8....Im pretty sure I was there when I started and I can tell its much less than the 248 I had gotten up too during cycle before the ordeal.  Sigh....I just wish my shirts were tight like they were before


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 18, 2008)

egodog48 said:


> Also, final weight is 236.8....Im pretty sure I was there when I started and I can tell its much less than the 248 I had gotten up too during cycle before the ordeal.  Sigh....I just wish my shirts were tight like they were before



Great job on the log bro. I am sorry it did not go well with the cycle.


----------



## egodog48 (Dec 18, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Great job on the log bro. I am sorry it did not go well with the cycle.



thank you....I feel like it was a complete waste.  I hope I will kep what I gained which I doubt I will have much trouble with.  
Libido is a little dry right now, could be cause of circumstances though.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 22, 2008)

You're a horse dude. Dont dog yourself too hard, Im sorry things didnt go well all the same.


----------



## egodog48 (Dec 22, 2008)

FishOrCutBait said:


> You're a horse dude. Dont dog yourself too hard, Im sorry things didnt go well all the same.



THanks man....I have tha mental thing though, that I always feel small and weak...I hate it, and man is getting older getting to me!

As far as what going on right now, I have a little increased acne, a little more libido, and strength is still there.  Persistent knee pain though, although I did throw up 405 for the first time on squats in a long time.  Probably not the best idea to do while rehabbing it, I just couldnt resist though.  Im just wondering if I have some scar tissue in there because Im getting alot of popping and such, so Ive been actively stretching it more (which is painful) but Im hoping to break things up a little.  If it doesnt get better by Feb, I suppose I'll be off to the Dr. again.


----------



## Dodge (Dec 22, 2008)

Must be fucking expensive all that shit, thats all i can say *sticks to zma*


----------



## egodog48 (Dec 23, 2008)

Dodge said:


> Must be fucking expensive all that shit, thats all i can say *sticks to zma*



not really...there are perks to being a rep, but thanks for your obvious concerns about my financial stability


----------



## Dodge (Dec 23, 2008)

You're lucky  i havent seen any single thing (supliment-wise) below £15 (gbp) in my gym shop heroes, so it looked to me like that list must cost atleast 200 if its the same as what they sell
But looking at your photo, they definately must work lol


----------



## egodog48 (Dec 23, 2008)

Dodge said:


> You're lucky  i havent seen any single thing (supliment-wise) below ï¿½15 (gbp) in my gym shop heroes, so it looked to me like that list must cost atleast 200 if its the same as what they sell
> But looking at your photo, they definately must work lol



HA!  THanks man.  Yea, I could never afford all of that if I didnt get some help from elsewhere.  I know that its a bunch of stuff, I just cant see it going to waste.  Sometimes I just quit and go cold turkey for awhile when I start feeling like a junky


----------



## egodog48 (Dec 26, 2008)

Acne has increased even more...Results still seem to be coming.  I have really been picking up the intensity while exercising, have been increasing more core/ab work, and now have a pretty steady workout partner.  Things are going well.  SHoulders still seem to be blowing up, I just wish I could get the top half of my chest to grow.

I have also thrown in some primal male into the mix.  I am using the 5 on 2 off protocol so we will see how this works as well.  I will be running the rest of my Anabolic Edge for probably about one more week.  Yes, I do stagger my supplements just out of preference.


----------



## egodog48 (Jan 1, 2009)

THings are still going well and strength seems to be there.  Acne is increasing and libido is pretty much through the roof.  I think things have kicked back in to normal pretty quickly although Im not sure how shut down I was givin that I didnt notice any of the typical sides.


----------



## egodog48 (Jan 6, 2009)

This will probably be my last post on this thread.  I would have to say things are back to normal, and I even weighed in at 242 today.  I would say it was from the holiday feasting but I didnt really pig out too much, and I feel really strong in the gym.  Im starting to spend some more time (like two hours per session) in the gym and have yet to feel like its taking a toll on me.  Joints feel good, libido is good, acne is decreased with and increase in fish oil.  All in all, I think I'm doing alright.  Once again, I want to thank all those that made this log possible.  At one point I thought about throwing in the towel for various reasons, but Im glad they had faith and I went through with the rest of the log.  Hopefully soon, I can give you guys another log.  Im thinking about running a large quantity of AA and activate xtreme and anabolic edge.  It should be a good 2 month log right before summer.  If I have any interest in seeing that, let it be known so I can see if it would be worth running a log.

Thanks!


----------

